# Guess the Score Friday Feb. 4th vs Mavericks



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers vs. Mavericks
7:00, Conseco Fieldhouse
TV: FSN Radio: WIBC 

Curry, Edwards, and Harrison are on the IR for the Pacers

Wahad, MBenga, and Podkolzine are on the IR for the Mavs

Pacers 98
Mavericks 82

Pacers Leading Scorer- Jermaine O'Neal (37)

Mavericks Leading Scorer- Dirk Nowitzki (36)


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavericks Game Thread :wave:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 95
Mavs- 87


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

109 Pacers
102 Dallas


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas - 108
Indiana - 103


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers: 105
Mavs: 99


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

pacers 98, Dallas 105


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

first time i've guessed against em all year, maybe they'll win now

Mavs 105

Pacers 100


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

pacers 87
maveriks 101

im sorry..........


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> NOTEWORTHY
> Having lost six in a row overall and five at home despite a relatively healthy roster and a favorable schedule, it would seem fair to raise the question: have the Pacers bottomed out?
> 
> "God, I hope so," said Austin Croshere. "I probably would've said it a couple of days ago, too. But sometimes you need to hit rock-bottom and build yourself up from there. I know we're all kind of feeling that way now."
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview_050204.html


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> small forward Stephen Jackson will be serving a one-game NBA suspension for verbally abusing a referee after Wednesday night's loss to Toronto.


i figured this would happen after i saw him have to be restrained by teamates. Jackson just can't keep his head.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

sorry to sound negative but, no way do the pacers win against a relatively healthy mavs. not a chance-none. mavs roll in an ugly blowout. 
mavs-111
pacers-83


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

95 - 92 Pacers

We should have won the last two games, but in the final seconds we literally handed the W over to the other team.
I'm sure they are going to come out strong in this one, hopefully we can pull this one off.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers Fan get another bet going with Theo!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Pacers Fan get another bet going with Theo!


Right now I'm very contempt with my avatar and signature. You expect me to bet that away against a very good Mavericks team while we don't have Jackson or Tinsley? I will.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Dallas 90
Indiana 100

Mavs win anyway because Jermaine O'Neal wears the wrong color of headband, so David Stern makes us forfeit the game, and suspends O'Neal for the rest of the season.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> NOTEWORTHY
> 
> Having lost six in a row overall and five at home despite a relatively healthy roster and a favorable schedule, it would seem fair to raise the question: have the Pacers bottomed out?
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview_050204.html


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Dallas 90
> Indiana 100
> 
> Mavs win anyway because Jermaine O'Neal wears the wrong color of headband, so David Stern makes us forfeit the game, and suspends O'Neal for the rest of the season.


great satire! :laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster out with a stiff back, Harrison activated.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

27th different starting lineup:

C- JO
PF- Croshere
SF- JJ
SG- Reggie
PG- AJ

9 active players tonight


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

James Jones starts the game with a 3-pointer! Great!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, we start the game off 5-0 and Croshere goes to the line.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie with an offensive foul, but it's called on the Mavs. He hits the shot.

9-0 Pacers as Reggie misses the FT:sigh:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Reggie misses a free throw, we are destined to lose by 1.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

It's a block if the guy is inside the dotted line, but why is it a block if the offensive player stops, then elbows the guy in the chest? 

9-2 Pacers with 9:45 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

James Jones what a block! AJ hits a jumper.

11-2 Pacers


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Reggie misses a free throw, we are destined to lose by 1.


:heart:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JJ with an awesome pass to AJ who hits a reverse layup!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Josh Howard misses a wide-open layup and Rick is called for a Technical.

17-12 Indy with 6 minutes to go


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Keys to the Game:

Communication
Transition to the 3
Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits a 3 and has 7 points, he's going to have a good game tonight.

20-16 Indy with 5 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Stackhouse with an awesome pass! Oh wait, that was an airball.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere really needs extra strength Rogaine. Man, I wouldn't want to go bald that early.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JJ's not confident enough to take another three, but Croshere hits one. JJ's doing a great job shutting down Dirk tonight.

27-18 Indy with 2:30 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pollard finally in the game. JO hits.

29-22 Indy with 1:30 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, Gill with an awesome rebound. He got up high. Gill hits a 3! I love our 3rd stringers.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Both Jones' get airballs on near the end of the shot clock shots.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Terry with two nasty shots to Gill, and after the second one is called for a foul. JJ called for a charge.

34-30 Pacers with 9 minutes left in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

A lot of our shots are barely rimming out. Dampier with a nice tip-in. 

34-32 Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice job AJ, just keep dribbling.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dallas takes the lead 35-34 with 7 minutes left in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine gives up on a loose ball, but Pollard keeps running after it and dives like Dennis Rodman and saves it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ called for an 8 second violation. You suck.

38-36 Mavs


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Fred Jones really needs to run the point against the press.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ with a nice hustle play...wait, what'd I just say? Freddie hits a 3. AJ hits a shot and is fouled. He nearly airballs the FT.

41-40 Indy with 4:40 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere with a nice hustle play and JO slams it. Freddie with another nice hustle play and misses a dunk after being hit on his head. He flew there, wow.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ hits a 3!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO with a nice hook shot and the foul. He hits the FT.

51-44 Indy with 2 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pollard with a nice fadaway. Dirk's hit two in a row, not good.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

wow @ Pollard making a turnaround shot


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dirk hits again. ****.

57-52 Indy with 20 seconds left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> wow @ Pollard making a turnaround shot


I guess he really did improve his J this offseason.

59-52 Indy at the half


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Too many turnovers, we'd be winning this game by a lot if we didn't turnover the ball so much.

AJ on track for 22


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO almost injures Dirk. That almost made me happy.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

****. Dirk hits a 3 and JJ misses one.

59-55 Indy with 10 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Josh Howard gets a foul when it was clearly on Reggie and gets a T. Reggie misses another FT.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Why is Reggie shooting the technical over Croshere?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Anthony Johnson is dominating!

68-59 Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

"This is my first basketball game. Go Pacer" - Fan


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Anthony Johnson is dominating!


Never thought I would live to see the day.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Game keeps going back and forth, but this is the most effort we've given since the beginning of the suspensions.

72-63 Pacers with 4:30 left in the 3rd.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Jamison for Stackhouse looks to have been good for the Mavs.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Jamison for Stackhouse looks to have been good for the Mavs.


Lets not forget what Jamison also did to us. I think it's pretty even if you forget the fact taht Dallas got Harris.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I dont' know why but I love seeing Avery Johnson there on the sidelines. His yelling is just so funny.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JJ loses it, then gets it back with a nice hustle play. Gill hits.

74-67 with 2:30 left in the 3rd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill falls on the floor and gets the ball, but him and Henderson are called for a jump ball.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The ref clearly through the ball to Dallas' side, if not enough was working against Gill. Stack hits a 3.

74-70 Pacers with 1:30 left in the 3rd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Eddie Gill what a circus shot!

Armstrong travels and falls down, no travel called, and Armstrong and Pollard are in a jumpball.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Armstrong called for a blocking foul with 2.1 seconds left. Freddie hits both.

78-70 Indy at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Shawn Bradley hit a jumpshot.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere with an awesome tip-out with both arms being held down and Freddie nails a 3! Josh Howard hits,

83-74 Indy with 8:30 left in the 4th.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm noticing a lot of no-calls.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO misses twice, a foul seriously should've been called. Freddie fouls Dirk.

85-79 Pacers with 5:49 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ called for carrying, **** you.

87-81 Indy with 4 minutes left in the game. DON'T CHOKE!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

It's very obvious Stern told the refs to be out for the Pacers tonight. Sorry, but there's only so man no-calls and bad-calls I can take.

As I type, Reggie takes an un-called shot to the face.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How is getting hit in the head on a 3 not a foul? How is getting shoved not a foul? Reggie's getting hacked out there.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I didn't realize that we were playing the Pistons tonight.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers are going to lose, and no matter what kind of whiny ***** complaining about calls makes me, I'd still belive that to be the reason.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> How is getting hit in the head on a 3 not a foul? How is getting shoved not a foul? Reggie's getting hacked out there.


Armstrong tripped and fell down, no travel called.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ for 3! I NO LONGER HATE YOU!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Mavericks chokejob! Finley missed one and Dirk's missed two in the past few minutes,

90-85 with 2 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie misses, and a Maverick is rejected by the backboard. Croshere saves it off a Mav. Reggie bricks a 3.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie tips the ball away and didn't bother going for it. Because of that, Dirk hits a jumpshot and now we're only up 3. That's two defensive lapses for Freddie in the past two games.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

exactly like the Raps game, Reggie missing threes, opponent capitalizing.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

NO! JO misses. Dirk fouled and would've had a 3-point play had JO not rejected him.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Might as well turn the TV off now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dirk hits two FT's.

90-89 Indy with 23 seconds left. Indy ball.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere fouled by Dirk with 22 seconds left. Come on baldy! He hits the first.....and bricks the second.

91-89 Indy with 22 seconds left.

I sense a Dirk Nowitzki 3.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

At least it's not Jackson chocking this time.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dirk misses and Croshere is fouled! We might actually win!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere hits the first....just one more.......he hits it!

It's going to be Larry Johnson all over again.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dirk hits a 3. NO!

93-92 Indy with 7.2 seconds left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dirk hits a 3. NO!

93-92 Indy with 7.2 seconds left

AJ makes a nice play and dribbles it out. He's fouled and hits both.

95-92 with 4.6 seconds left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ fouls Dirk with 4.2 seconds left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dirk tries to miss and banks it in. Reggie catches the pass and dribbles it out. Instead of dribbling, he throws it up in the air with 2 seconds left.

WE FINALLY WIN!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Hot damn, Pacers get one!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 95-94 Indiana

Pacers Fan- 11
Bird Fan- 7
jreywind- 22
theo- 22, but DQ'd
PacersguyUSA- 15
Jermaniac- 14, but DQ'd
rock747- 16, but DQ'd
NTP- 15, but DQ'd
clownskull- 29, but DQ'd
Turkish Delight- 2
RP McMurphy- 9

Winner- Turkish Delight


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

What do you guys think about fouling with less than 5 seconds left when you are up 3 so the other team can't get off a shot?

It seems about half the coaches in the league think that's a good strategy and half think it's a dirty play.

I thought from memory Carlisle was in the "dirty play" group but maybe I'm wrong. Anybody remember another situation like this and what happened?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> What do you guys think about fouling with less than 5 seconds left when you are up 3 so the other team can't get off a shot?
> 
> It seems about half the coaches in the league think that's a good strategy and half think it's a dirty play.
> ...


Indy is a dirty team. Im not going to lie to you.

It was a good play, any coach who needed a win would do the same thing.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Good win Indiana. Good luck in the future with your team. The Pacers simply played with alot of heart tonight w/o Tinsley and Jackson. Especially Johnson


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I thought from memory Carlisle was in the "dirty play" group but maybe I'm wrong. Anybody remember another situation like this and what happened?


Last year we won so often we weren't in that situation, though we may have used it once. This year we keep losing, so we still don't have the opportunity. If I was a coach, I'd look at the team's FG% that game to see if I would foul, or who the ball goes to, if they're dangerous to hit a 3 or not. Dallas shot only 43.8% (45% would be the mark for me to actually foul), but Dirk had caught on fire and was a very big 3-point threat. Dallas also only shot 69% from the line that game and every player on their team had missed a FT (with the exception of Armstrong who didn't attempt one). That being said, I agree with what Rick did.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> WE FINALLY WIN!


I second that motion


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Stats


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Indy is a dirty team. Im not going to lie to you.
> ...


I'm not suggesting that, I like Rick Carlisle and think he's a good coach. This is just the only thread about the game I could find, and I seem to remember him being in the "dirty play" camp when he was in Detroit so I asked if there have been situations like this in the past and how they were treated.

Personally, yes, I think it's a dirty play because free throw shooters aren't allowed to miss free throws on purpose. You have to make it look like a real shot or they will just give the other team a sideout. You saw how Dirk tonight accidentally made the shot when he was trying to miss because he wasn't allowed to just chuck it at the backboard. The exact same thing happened to Antoine Walker a couple weeks ago. My feeling is if a defense is going to use an intentional foul to try to gain an advantage, there has to be a risk involved. Normally, you have to deal with giving up free points to the free throws, in this situation they should have to deal with coraling a long rebound.

I don't expect anyone on this board to agree with me after a game like that, but usually when this topic comes up people are split half and half.

And it's not true that any coach who needs a win would do that. Remember Game 2 of the NBA Finals last year? Exact same situation.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Last year we won so often we weren't in that situation, though we may have used it once. This year we keep losing, so we still don't have the opportunity. If I was a coach, I'd look at the team's FG% that game to see if I would foul, or who the ball goes to, if they're dangerous to hit a 3 or not. Dallas shot only 43.8% (45% would be the mark for me to actually foul), but Dirk had caught on fire and was a very big 3-point threat. Dallas also only shot 69% from the line that game and every player on their team had missed a FT (with the exception of Armstrong who didn't attempt one). That being said, I agree with what Rick did.


Good post, I think you're probably right.

I don't think Rick's the kind of coach that gets philosophical about dirty plays and good strategy like a coach like Larry Brown is. Rick does seem like the kind of coach that would play it strictly by the numbers and that's probably why I remember him acting differently in similar situations.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

My thoughts on Rick Carlisle's tactics are, and I quote Herman Edwards:

HELLO? YOU PLAY TO WIN THE GAME!

I can see your point that you should be allowed to intentionally miss the free throw, but you aren't. Given that the rules are the way they are, I don't see any problem with taking advantage of them. In fact, I'd be upset if my team's coach didn't take advantage of the rules if he saw the opportunity to do so.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow I was off by two.
Take that pacersguyusa.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

James Jones is not a scrub


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

A. Johnson: 21pts, FG 7-7, 3pt 3-3, 4reb, 3ast

wow!!! his shooting 100%


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermaniac Fan</b>!
> A. Johnson: 21pts, FG 7-7, 3pt 3-3, 4reb, 3ast
> 
> wow!!! his shooting 100%


You're just as surprised as I am; it's amazing, I never thought I would live to see the day.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> You're just as surprised as I am; it's amazing, I never thought I would live to see the day.


I had a feeling we were going to break this losing streak last night no matter who we played. I knew someone was going to step up, I didn't think it would be Anthony Johnson, but I'll take it nontheless.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> James Jones is not a scrub


No sir, not at all. I loved his blocks.


----------

